# Mr. Pibb



## wonkapete (Apr 14, 2007)

.. has always been one of my favorites.  Anyone have a nice collection we can see?



























 I think this bottle may be a prototype..


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 14, 2007)

did you see the sugar free mr pibb crown top on ebay? someone, i think acls posted a mr pibb in a green bottle the other day.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea, the sugar free ones are usually hard to come by.


----------



## digdug (Apr 18, 2007)

The Sugar Free Mr Pibb 32 ounce sold on ebay last night for a little over $130!   It is a hard one to find!


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 18, 2007)

*Who says that newer bottles aren't worth anyting. A hundred and thirty, dang. I actually thought about bidding on that one.*


----------

